# [EVDL] EVIL to RS-232 (or USB) converter?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Colin Kidder Wrote:

>Ask and ye shall recieve! I tracked down a schematic for you:
>
>http://birenboim.com/~aaron/EV/RS232toEVILbus.gif
>

I don't mind the level conversions (but I do appreciate a schematic
instead 
of winging it), but the 7e + slot guards and such is probably not PC
RS-232 like. 
Will I be able to use something like hyperterm, or does anyone have some
PIC/Atmel/TI code laying around that I could use?

Thanks,
Thor Johson

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Mon, Dec 14, 2009 at 9:17 PM, Thor Johnson


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Colin Kidder Wrote:
> >
> >>Ask and ye shall recieve! I tracked down a schematic for you:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Tue, Dec 15, 2009 at 12:52 PM, Martin K


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > I read it 5 times and I can't understand what a "7e + slot guards and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Evan Tuer wrote:
> > 7 bits, even parity. "Slot guards" probably means guard bits or stop bits.
> > The original intention was certainly that a normal PC or micro UART
> > could be used
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok. Will try it on my Manzanita Micro PFC-40 charger.

It looked too wonky to fit to a PC port, but now that I read it again,
as long as the timing stays slow, it shouldn't be a problem for a PC.

Thanks again,
Thor Johnson

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Evan Tuer
Sent: Tuesday, December 15, 2009 8:33 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVIL to RS-232 (or USB) converter?

On Tue, Dec 15, 2009 at 12:52 PM, Martin K


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > I read it 5 times and I can't understand what a "7e + slot guards and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>


> > Evan Tuer wrote:
> >> 7 bits, even parity. "Slot guards" probably means guard bits or stop
> >> bits.
> >> The original intention was certainly that a normal PC or micro UART
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jeff Shanab wrote:
> > I will be working on software for this in the coming months, So I am
> > collecting info now. If you are watching in hyperterm (or gtkterm).
> > Is it easy to see the breaks?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Evan Tuer wrote:
> >> 7 bits, even parity. "Slot guards" probably means guard bits or stop bits.
> >> The original intention was certainly that a normal PC or micro UART
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> > or just post it on the EVTECH list?
> 
> We can start a thread on it there, if folks are ready to debate it again?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I would debate it but I just can't even understand even alittle bit about
what u are talking about something to do with ? charging, electric, curcits?

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Lee Hart
Sent: Wednesday, December 16, 2009 4:16 PM
To: [email protected]; Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVIL to RS-232 (or USB) converter?



> [email protected] wrote:
> > or just post it on the EVTECH list?
> 
> We can start a thread on it there, if folks are ready to debate it again?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm interested, but no debate from me! I'll just silently try to absorb a
bit. 

Lee, just wanted to say that I look forward to all of your posts. I've
learned a lot about everything from EV's and high volt whatever, to the
psychology of the masses.

Stub

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Lee Hart
Sent: Wednesday, December 16, 2009 4:16 PM
To: [email protected]; Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVIL to RS-232 (or USB) converter?



> [email protected] wrote:
> > or just post it on the EVTECH list?
> 
> We can start a thread on it there, if folks are ready to debate it again?
> ...


----------

